#ubuntu-ngo 2010-11-08
<dholbach> good morning!
<bac> good (late) morning, dholbach
<dholbach> hey bac
<dholbach> how are you doing?
<bac> doing well
<dholbach> excellent
<bac> just discovered FOSS Asia is here starting on friday, so i get to go for a day
<dholbach> oh nice
<matti> dholbach: :)
<highvoltage> good morning (EST) everyone!
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-11-09
<dholbach> good morning!
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-11-10
<dholbach> good morning!
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-11-11
<dholbach> good morning!
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-11-12
<dholbach> good morning!
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-11-07
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-11-08
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-11-09
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-11-10
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-11-11
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-11-05
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-11-06
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-11-07
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-11-08
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-11-09
<dholbach> good morning
